# PhotoZone / OpticalLimits review of the EF 70-200 f/4L IS USM II



## ahsanford (Aug 6, 2018)

They are a fan of this one:

http://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1047-canon70200f4is2?start=1

- A


----------

